# Gizzld's Bloods 5/mo in



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 14, 2013)

So I had my annual check up yesterday with a blood work up. I have been self medicating test e at 250mg a week for the last 5mo since coming off a blast of 500mg test e 400 mast p 12wks then bumping test to 1000mg and adding 350mg var inj the last 6 18 wks total. 

As far as the blast I got amazing results best shape of my life. I decided to go with trt since my nattie test was borderline anyway. My doc and I had been working towards starting therapy, my results were the following 305ng/dl 365 then 291 the magic number for insurance . The problem I had was he would not let me have the script he wanted me to come in for shots every week . I was not good with that so I took it into my own hands

Fast forward to yesterday he came in with my blood work up said was happy with the results and pointed out that my test was over 850 which is as high as they test for  I told him the deal and he was cool he just wants to see me for psa test twice a year and bloods I was fine w/ that. So as I was leaving he says y not do therapy through him. I told him I would if he would give me the depot and he agreed wooot! 

He wants me to go lower on the test down to 100mg per wk from 250mg also he switched me to cyp instead of e which to me makes no difference 
to me. what do you guys think about the mg switch will it be that big of a difference? I imagine its about 400dl/ng lower bringing me down the 600 range. looking for advice here.. how many of you run 100mg per wk on trt? 

here are my blood and pee pee results in case anyone wants to check it out. please let me know if you see any issues here but I think im doing well


----------



## DF (Dec 14, 2013)

200mg/week seems to be the standard starting dose.  I'd ask him to start there then redo bloods in 8 weeks.  850 really isn't a bad number.  Were bloods done the day your next shot was due?


----------



## creekrat (Dec 16, 2013)

dropping to 100mg would be huge.  Optimal is typically in the 1000-1300 range for total test.  Also remember that free test is the important variable.  It is wht get's the job done.  As DF said, 200mg is pretty standard for a starting point on trt


----------



## j2048b (Dec 16, 2013)

Yup i started at 200 e7d, switched to 100 e7d and feel great, last levels were at 1,050 that also includes 1 shot of hcg @250 iu per week every wed

Ur numbers look awesome! Glad ur doc finally gave u a script!


----------



## chrisotpherm (Dec 16, 2013)

My doc tried that crap with me too and informed either he give it me or ill take care of myself and you loose one less money trees. Lol. He was cool after that.


----------



## juuced (Dec 17, 2013)

my doc prescribes 100mg/week of cyp.  That alone was not enough for me.  So I am suplimenting from another source up to 200mg/week which keeps me at around 1100 total test.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 17, 2013)

I think I will give it a shot at 100mg/wk if I find it to be a huge difference I will just sup in a little of my stash  

thanks for the input


----------



## TR90125 (Dec 19, 2013)

Did he ask you how you feel?  Sounds like he's managing to a number on a chart and not how you actually feel IMHO.  I think your supposed to do it the other way around.  

I didn't see any estrogens tested.  Everything else looks decent.  Lipid profile, for having run Var is reasonable.


----------



## jomamma007 (Jan 11, 2014)

Okay brotha, first you need get that Vitamin D up.
Start supplementing with 10kius a day. This will also lower your SHBG and free up more test, although we don't really want that SHBG any lower then where yours is at right now.

Secondly you need to test estrogen, ideally and estradiol senstive panel.
If youre doc wont do it, get it tested on your own through labcorp for 50 bucks through the female panel.

Lastly and unfrotunately it seems this is more of a bodybuilding forum then a health forum. Not to sound like a prick but trt is to be in the healhy range for testosterone and maintain a long healthy life. We don't need uber test levels and it seems anyone here below 1000 test levels crys like a little girl because an 800 level isn't enough. Please the average level for a 20 year old now a days is around 600~. You guys probably never had a 1000 T level in your life, maybe while going through puberty but that's it.

Okay now that my mini rants over, most people I'd say from what I've seen on other forums will be around 800-1000 from 100mgs of pharma a week. I believe your 250 is UG.
Personally I'm on 100mgs per week from my Doc split into two 50mg injections and my test levels are around 9-1000 which is a great place to be if everything else is in check.
But honestly total test doesn't mean that much IMO, it's all about free test. For me this puts my free test ardoun 24(9-26). Some guys can get over the free test range with a total T of 600 so it's all very individual. Remember free T is what;s actually doing the work. 

I also love how there aren't any ranges on your blood work HAHA so it's hard to tell what's what for some of the labs. Like ferritin of 400+ on your previous labwork. Would like to see a range for that. Also your previous cortisol seemed very low but not sure without knowing what time it was at. Might want to work on healing up your adrenals. Tsh is down which is good but it isn't really a good indicator of thyroid function, need Free T3 and T4 for that. 


GL bud and make sure you get that estrogen tested.

PS: "here are my blood and pee pee results" made me chuckle!


----------



## jomamma007 (Jan 11, 2014)

also watch your RBC and Hema, BW indicates you might need to start donating blood.
Although you might have done a balst in between the blood works not sure.
Still keep an eye on it, you can donate every 56 days.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jan 12, 2014)

To add to jomamma: I wouldn't wait for hematocrit to become a problem.  If it gets too high the blood donation centers will turn you away.  It is far better to simply donate regularly and keep you hematocrit at healthy levels.  An ounce of prevention here is worth a pound of cure.


----------

